# Is this a good price?



## Splak (May 1, 2013)

http://www.drsfostersmith.com/product/prod_display.cfm?pcatid=23831

I saw this same set-up at petsmart but i believe theirs was a 25-29gallon and more square shapped tank.

I really liked the look/light fixture and the stand a ton, stunning tank imo.

It is 500$ normally and on clearance for 350.00$, the only thing is, I don't believe it has the canister filter like the one in the link I sent(I could be wrong).

It comes with a 150watt heater, dual lght fixture with a t5 powerglow and life glow or something.

Do you all think its a good deal? I just think it would make a nice center piece in our main hallway.


----------



## Car2n (Jun 7, 2011)

PJs (Pickering I believe) has good deals on those systems and others by the same company.


----------



## Y2KGT (Jul 20, 2009)

I bought one of these setups a few months ago.

Here is the thread I started and yes it includes the canister and everything else. It's a wicked deal and I highly recommend it.

http://www.gtaaquaria.com/forum/showthread.php?t=45493

--
Paul


----------



## Jiinx (Apr 5, 2012)

Same thread that got me to buy my set up! Amazing deal..the tank is stunning! It does come with the canister.

Turning mine into a salt water tank now.


----------



## Splak (May 1, 2013)

Thanks for the replies guys, seriously..... thanks...... now I am going to end up going out tomorrow and spending 400$... ahah.


----------



## Hobbzchan (Aug 28, 2013)

wow! i have this set up! i dont know about you guys but the major issue i have with this tank is that the front corners leak due do condensation! ive talked to fluval about it... all they are giving me are coupons to get some silicon.. to patch it up.. its really difficult cause of the awkward edges. aside from that.. its a great tank, the llook is amazing!


----------

